# Lure selection for weeds



## drumcode (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought I knew what I was doing, I obviously do not. I was fishing kent lake yesterday and was having a heck of a time with the weeds. The spinnerbait was doing better than most, and Texas rigged worm was superb (yet I still don't trust the hidden hook to set well). What is the ticket for not pulling in lbs of weeds in a lake like kent? I tried jigging for a little bit as well, and that seemed about as effect as the spinner for not pulling weeds. It was bad, to the point where I wasn't even thinking about tying on a crank or jerk bait. 

Also, If anyone catches a rhino rod w/ quantum baitcaster and white spinnerbait on it... Gratz you are the proud own of my first baitcaster.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Usually if I'm around a lot of weeds, such as you were I like frogs; of course this is more shallow water. 

Deeper water and lots of weeds, you could try jigs, weedless worms you mentioned, or spinner baits.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Johnson silver minnow or a K&E Bass stopper...


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Coffee tube in brown and purple/blue with a Weedless hook, works every time. Also a jig n pig with a strike king weedless jig works great(black ad purple, or green and purple). The dark colors work good because they look natural and the purple for some reason drives em crazy. 


=BASS


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

if i was to fish lures i would go johnsons silver minnow and pork or a k&e bass stopper in black /white or puprle/green. if not use weed less jigs just piss it off with the jig. to get it to strike.


----------



## herschle1 (May 12, 2011)

Hey Drum,


I love using a swim jig for burning above grass and weeds or running parallel to edges. It's like a spinnerbait without the arm and blades to get fouled-up in the grass.

Here's a video I shot using swim jigs and Zoom brush hogs rigged weedless for catching bass in weeds and grass:


----------



## drumcode (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I now have a weekend shopping list. 

Herschle, 

I just started getting into jigs and how your suppose to work them. I didn't know about the swim jigs. Deffinately sounds like my kinda jiggin as burning spinners is one of my favorite ways to fish.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Do yourself a favor and check out the Nemire Red Ripper Line of Spoons. They will outfish the Johnson Silver minnow 4 to 1 all day long. I'm a Silver Minnow fan but ESOX here mentioned these in a thread I started about the Silver Minnow a year or so ago and I've never looked back. I fish them in heavy weeds and timber and never have an issue. Both Pike and Bass can't resist these things and there is a solid chance the waters you fish have never seen these...or at least not of lot of them! Cabelas only carry's a few colors but if you shop online, you'll find a number of colors. They also make a top water version and a wire spinnerbait version. They were designed for Saltwater Red fish but work as well or better inland. 
http://www.cabelas.com/casting-trolling-spoons-nemire-red-ripper.shtml

My wife has pretty good success fishing the lime green version and the hot pink version. (I don't think Cabelas carries those colors) If she can catch fish on them, anyone can. I'm partial to gold but it depends on the water.

Buy a few extra skirts since the pike may tear them up. They still work without the skirt but not as well in my experience.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Try a Mepps Timber Doodle. As weedless as it gets. Casts a mile and will go through the worst slop you can find. Drop it on a lily pad like a frog, jig it like a spoon, troll it, cast it, jerk it, swim it - just try it.

http://www.cabelas.com/casting-trolling-spoons-mepps-timber-doodle-1.shtml
http://www.mepps.com/information/timber-doodle/166#description


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

In heavy weeds I go with Texas-rigged Berkley PowerBaits (not Gulp.)
Push the hook all the way through and then back it out. It's somewhat weed-resistant and makes for great vertical presentation in the holes.

The biggest bass I catch are always on the Texas Rig...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

drumcode said:


> I thought I knew what I was doing, I obviously do not. I was fishing kent lake yesterday and was having a heck of a time with the weeds. The spinnerbait was doing better than most, and Texas rigged worm was superb (yet I still don't trust the hidden hook to set well). What is the ticket for not pulling in lbs of weeds in a lake like kent? I tried jigging for a little bit as well, and that seemed about as effect as the spinner for not pulling weeds. It was bad, to the point where I wasn't even thinking about tying on a crank or jerk bait.
> 
> Also, If anyone catches a rhino rod w/ quantum baitcaster and white spinnerbait on it... Gratz you are the proud own of my first baitcaster.


 
could try spiner baits with a texas rigged worm of like gulp or power bait . also don't know if you fish bait at all but the gill to bass pop is very high in that lake. i know this for a fact i live less then 5 miles from it to use a live small gill on a hook throw it in front of their nose and they will suck it in. no questions ask i am outthere all the time even seen a few guy wacky rigging their baits but have not seen one cought yet that way. we use bass hook and like 8 pound mono or 8 pound spider braid and a bobber and like a 3/0 or 4/0 bass hook, hooked in the back of the gill just above the lateral line at the back of the fin. you can also get thread fin / yellow fin shad at holdens btw same thing if fishing bass instead of gills. if looking to get the scoop on the bass tourment at kent lake you got to be the first out the gate if not your not catching any thing. very much lol's the lake gets so stired up by the bass tourment there the fish stop biting all day . any ways we use to use those silver minow for pike and k&e stoppers for bass at kent ungtill every one noticed the bass were eating gills.



btw i am not going to ask how you lost the rod but will give some advise keep a large 3/4 -1 once cleo spoon in your box for bottom searching for the rod. you hook rods off the docks all the time that kids drop in that way.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> In heavy weeds I go with Texas-rigged Berkley PowerBaits (not Gulp.)
> Push the hook all the way through and then back it out. It's somewhat weed-resistant and makes for great vertical presentation in the holes.
> 
> The biggest bass I catch are always on the Texas Rig...


 Yep me too! The lake i live on is really weedy, and with all the soft plastic baits out there now, you can come up with lot's of different set-ups. I've been having great luck on anything that looks like a minnow, rigged weedless, with a small bullet shaped sinker. rigged texas style. The bullet shaped sinker keeps it streamlined so it pulls through the weeds really good. When it gets closer to dark i switch to a black rubber frog, no weight, and work it across the lilly pads. it drives bass crazy, and it a blast when they hit it. GULP is too soft, and tears easily.


----------

